# Circle cutting Jig



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am looking for some ideas and/or plans for a circle cutting jig. I would like to build in the flexibility to cut a variety of circles from small to large. 

If you could point me in the kind of right direction, I would appreciate it.

Thanks 
Don
"Making more sawdust than stuff"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Don.

If you can't find any ideas in this thread;
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/42807-small-circle-jig.html
let me know.......


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Copy as much as you can see. Matters not to me.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Don ~ Here is another thread that mentions the Milescraft circle cutter guide kit. I have never used it, but it looked interesting. Let us know what you decide.

Bob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This design allows infinite adjustment from smallest to largest, the coarse adjustment is by selecting the appropriate Tee nut for the fulcrum pin and for fine the router slides along the rods and then locked in place.


----------



## Woodentoolman (Aug 30, 2013)

There is a way to do it on a tablesaw as well. I'm sure there are lots of vids on youtube showing how to


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

just put circle jigs in on You tube and you will amazed at all of the different ways to make yourself a jig. I made one for my table saw. Just a piece of wood with runners under it to go into the miter slots and piece of wood on top of them. Made several holes measuring one inch away from the blade. Put a small dowel rod in one of the the holes. This creates the center of the circle. Find the exact center of your board, drill a small hole jut enough for the dowel to start in. Lay the board you want to cut the circle in over the dowell. Tap it down a bit. You now have a pivot for the board to turn on as you cut. Start out slowly cutting small parts of the board. Soon you will have a very smooth round circle Cut. Good Luck and hope this may help you.


----------

